

NSA Whistleblower: Wiretaps Were Combined with Credit Card Records of U.S. Citizens - alecco
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2009/01/nsa-whistlebl-1.html

======
alecco
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=444759>

No, I didn't get confused. NSA is evil and I hope the Obama administration
will fix that. For your own sake mostly.

------
vaksel
Is anyone really surprised by this?

